# 6+4 crazy BGs



## Nams (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi I'm new to the forum but am lying here in bed panicking.
The last week I've been struggling to not go hypo and yet tonight I've woken up twice, once with a BG of 15 (which I corrected for, having no insulin in my system) and then about three hours later at 17! I've just corrected again and upped my basal rate but I'm worrying at this sudden change. The last few nights I've been going hypo...! 
I'm hoping it's just that I had pizza for dinner and it's doing crazy things to me, but I'm worrying that actually I'm losing the baby (I had a miscarriage a couple of months ago) and my body is getting ready to go into 'period mode' - I know that sounds like I'm being paranoid though!! 
Any thoughts or insights?


----------



## grovesy (Jul 12, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi @Nams Welcome to the forum.  Sorry to hear your having problems,  Our more experienced members will be along soon. 
Pizza is notoriously difficult, but so nice isn't it. 
I don think you're being paranoid at all, you're worried and concerned which is perfectly normal ! 

I do have a couple of thoughts  but first I think it would be best to contact your DSN or someone from your team today. 

Could you be going down with some infection. 
Could your insulin have been compromised, possibly before you collected it. 
Hormones can play havoc with our BGs. 
I'm concerned that you have upped your basal rate only because you've been having troubles with hypo's., it may be a good idea to do some basal testing soon. 

A little more info would help us.  What insulins are you on and have you been diagnosed long.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum, Nams.


----------

